# استضافة مجانية وبمميزات جميلة جدا + تركيب منتدى هدية لأخوتى فى منتديات الكنيسة...



## megaman (7 يوليو 2009)

*اليوم بأقدملكم استضافة جميلة جدا وبمواصفات رائعة جدا وتقبل تركيب المنتديات المسيحية...*
*اسم الاستضافة : استضافة ابقى*​*مواصفات الاستضافة :​**مجانية 100% وتفعيل سريع
مساحة 5 جيجا ونصف
200 جيجا ترافيك شهرياً
بدون أعلانات ولا بنرات
موقعك مدى الحياة معنا
50 قاعدة بيانات
دعم دخول FTP و File Manager
دعم تعديل ملفات htaccess
دعم خاصية Curl
يمكنك أضافة 50 دومن
تحميل جميع أنواع الملفات
تركيب 50 دومن فرعي مجانا
دعم فني من البريد والمنتدى *

*اسم موقعك أو منتداك هيكون :*
*www.*****.eb2a.com
www.*****.eb2a.net
www.*****.fi5.us

*
*وللتأكيد ده منتدى من تركيبى لسة جديد خالص واسمه Team-Success
http://teamsuccess.fi5.us
*
*رابط التسجيل :*
*Eb2a.com*
*وباذن المسيح هأكون متواجد فى الموضوع دايما لمتابعة الأسئلة او طلبات تركيب المنتدى...
أخوكم جورج.*​


----------



## faris sd4l (8 يوليو 2009)

استضافة قوية من نوعها جربتها و هي رائعة
احلى شي فيها التنزيل المباشر لسكربتات المتاحة فيها

مجهود كبير و خدمة رائعة الى الأمام​


----------



## megaman (8 يوليو 2009)

faris sd4l قال:


> استضافة قوية من نوعها جربتها و هي رائعة
> احلى شي فيها التنزيل المباشر لسكربتات المتاحة فيها
> 
> مجهود كبير و خدمة رائعة الى الأمام​



*شكرا على مرورك أستاذ فارس والاستضافة فعلا جميلة جدا...*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## megaman (12 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى على مرورك مستر كليمو
وربنا يباركنا كلنا...


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

شرح متفسر لكدة بليز


----------



## ebram90 (17 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يباركك


----------

